# Don'y Buy Nikon D5300 before you Watch This Review!!



## Tabashira (Nov 6, 2013)

Dear Guys 

Awaiting Without Patience To the official release Of the Amazing Nikon D5300
i have tried to make a little comparison for Why i will get one and what are the things i am afraid of in this Model
things i expect and thing i don't like about it , but the End Result  i will get one






it is little simple but i need your opinion and what i am right or wrong about it


----------



## Braineack (Nov 6, 2013)

This video is painful to watch. PAINFUL.  In fact, I'm going home now.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 6, 2013)

Exactly, i am going home too. 

But i gave you a like for effort, try writing a script next time.

EDIT: I had the D7100, it has no AA filter and i could not notice and increase in detail from the D5200 i had, maybe if you had top quality glass.



Braineack said:


> This video is painful to watch. PAINFUL.  In fact, I'm going home now.


----------



## Juga (Nov 6, 2013)

I found it very informative...in fact I am going to sell my 6D immediately because I just learned that the D5300 has better image quality.  :/


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 6, 2013)

18 seconds in and I'm done.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2013)

I watched 3:42 of it. I was very impressed with the lower corner resolution and lens performance in the test scene shot you had in the 2:00-2:53 segment. WOW--that is pretty good detail rendering from such an extreme corner and from such a distance with a consumer zoom lens. 24 megapixels, 39-point AF system, and no anti-aliasing filter...pretty good image quality.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 6, 2013)

after a minute or two the .. umm .. ahhh .. cough .. gasp ... I fast forwarded and saw what Derrel mentioned.  Pretty kewl. I'd like to compare it to a D6x0 though.  Of course, we have the d7100 also, which has been out for a while with certain features that I need (need, not want).

I checked Amazon and the prices seem the same as the d5200.  So it looks like it's a d800/d800E  variant, kinda.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> 18 seconds in and I'm done.



Ummm...the off-color joke potential of this is immense!!!


----------



## Tabashira (Nov 6, 2013)

thax for the comments 
sorry if the video was a little bit annoying for some of you but it is my first
and actually i went into the problem of which camera to buy and all what i could conclude i included in this video

Hope upcoming reviews will be better :mrgreen:


----------



## Tabashira (Nov 6, 2013)

i don't know actually why nikon it still using the Contrast detection while recording Videos
People who go for canon is because the Advantage Of canon over nikon regarding the Videos Only
Even in the D5200 (and may be D5300) there still that haze while autofocusing multiple times along with noise of the Zoom being recorded
other than that nikon Rocks and is totally the Best
and yet the Old saying still remains "Nikon Better For Images , Canon better for Videos"
i think there is like a secret deal between nikon and canon for that


----------



## Juga (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry, my comment was VERY sarcastic. I would never sell my 6D and I prefer Canon over Nikon.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I watched 3:42 of it. I was very impressed with the lower corner resolution and lens performance in the test scene shot you had in the 2:00-2:53 segment. WOW--that is pretty good detail rendering from such an extreme corner and from such a distance with a consumer zoom lens. 24 megapixels, 39-point AF system, and no anti-aliasing filter...pretty good image quality.



Me I carefully measured 50 mm, 75 mm and 85 mm from the screen and marked those spots with tape.  Then I moved back and forth between these register marks while holding up a cardboard cutout and then dropping it again. just so I'd know exactly how the whole DX/FX crop factor thing works.  Unfortunately I got woozy and missed the rest of the review though, so I guess I can't buy a d5300 since apparently I'm not allowed to until I watch this.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 6, 2013)

Juga said:


> Sorry, my comment was VERY sarcastic. I would never sell my 6D and I prefer Canon over Nikon.



Really?  Why.. I mean I saw a review recently were the guy says the D3200 has better image quality.. 

Lol, sorry - sometimes I just really can't resist.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> PhotoWrangler said:
> 
> 
> > 18 seconds in and I'm done.
> ...



As are the size does/doesn't matter commentary to follow your response.. lol


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Ummm...the off-color joke potential of this is immense!!!




I'm not THAT quick. It's usualy at least  30 seconds.


----------



## TheLost (Nov 6, 2013)

I guess nobody has seen the flood of "Don't buy xxxxx until you've seen this review!!" videos on Youtube.  Its just a way to sucker people in for view/hit counts..

I suggest you don't buy the Nikon D5300 until you've seen THIS video!!!  





(at least my link will either make you laugh, cry or hungry... and i won't make any money if you click it)


----------



## Juga (Nov 6, 2013)

TheLost said:


> I guess nobody has seen the flood of "Don't buy xxxxx until you've seen this review!!" videos on Youtube.  Its just a way to sucker people in for view/hit counts..
> 
> I suggest you don't buy the Nikon D5300 until you've seen THIS video!!!
> 
> ...



No sh*t this is my new theme song...I promise I will start singing it to my wife when I want some Chinese food.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2013)

Wellllll, if we're going to post *annoying videos*, THIS ONE is at least on the same level as young Miss Gold's Chinese Food video.

Now, to the OP...I think it's fine that you made a video on the Nikon D5300...I have to say, you've got some good points, and the new 18-140 VR zoom seems like it might be a pretty doggone nice lens to have with a high-rez, 24MP no-AA filter pack d-slr. I would actually kind of like to have a D5300...I need a new, GOOD and SMALL Nikon...I'm tired of it being either my iPhone, or my aged D70, or my 4-pound pro Nikon...I'd like a small,light, not-to-expensive camera for a lot of times.

...Instead of a "don't buy a Nikon D5300 until you see this video!", I am going to preface this video with, "Don't have a loaded gun,or any sharp knives, or any sleeping pills, strong medicines, or any rope, ladders, or cliffs, anywhere near you if you're going to watch this video!"


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Wellllll, if we're going to post *annoying videos*, THIS ONE is at least on the same level as young Miss Gold's Chinese Food video.
> 
> Now, to the OP...I think it's fine that you made a video on the Nikon D5300...I have to say, you've got some good points, and the new 18-140 VR zoom seems like it might be a pretty doggone nice lens to have with a high-rez, 24MP no-AA filter pack d-slr. I would actually kind of like to have a D5300...I need a new, GOOD and SMALL Nikon...I'm tired of it being either my iPhone, or my aged D70, or my 4-pound pro Nikon...I'd like a small,light, not-to-expensive camera for a lot of times.
> 
> ...Instead of a "don't buy a Nikon D5300 until you see this video!", I am going to preface this video with, "Don't have a loaded gun,or any sharp knives, or any sleeping pills, strong medicines, or any rope, ladders, or cliffs, anywhere near you if you're going to watch this video!"



OMG
my 12 & 7 year olds know this song  :lmao:


----------



## bighammer (Nov 8, 2013)

Tabashira said:


> Dear Guys
> 
> Awaiting Without Patience To the official release Of the Amazing Nikon D5300
> i have tried to make a little comparison for Why i will get one and what are the things i am afraid of in this Model
> ...





I bought one.  


(but I had my mind made up before attempting to watch this)


----------



## JohnS. (Nov 9, 2013)

I couldn't bear to watch the video only because it's really hard for me to pay attention to someone and understand what they're trying to say if they have speech disfluency.... Every other word was "uh" or "um".


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 9, 2013)

JohnS. said:


> I couldn't bear to watch the video only because it's really hard for me to pay attention to someone and understand what they're trying to say if they have speech disfluency.... Every other word was "uh" or "um".



Honestly never got to that video - I watched the one Derrel posted and pretty much lost the will to live.. lol


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 9, 2013)

My apologies to the OP as I didn't know he made that video until I reread some.
If I may recommend, next time write a script and exclude fill in words such as umm .. like, try not to cough, etc.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 9, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Wellllll, if we're going to post *annoying videos*, THIS ONE is at least on the same level as young Miss Gold's Chinese Food video.
> 
> Now, to the OP...I think it's fine that you made a video on the Nikon D5300...I have to say, you've got some good points, and the new 18-140 VR zoom seems like it might be a pretty doggone nice lens to have with a high-rez, 24MP no-AA filter pack d-slr. I would actually kind of like to have a D5300...I need a new, GOOD and SMALL Nikon...I'm tired of it being either my iPhone, or my aged D70, or my 4-pound pro Nikon...I'd like a small,light, not-to-expensive camera for a lot of times.
> 
> ...Instead of a "don't buy a Nikon D5300 until you see this video!", I am going to preface this video with, "Don't have a loaded gun,or any sharp knives, or any sleeping pills, strong medicines, or any rope, ladders, or cliffs, anywhere near you if you're going to watch this video!"



^^ +42 internets. This song makes me SO INCREDIBLY HAPPY...Happy that my children are grown and gone from the house, so that I do not end up having to listen to this song 486 times a day. The Barney theme song was bad enough...this makes me actually think fondly of the Barney song.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 9, 2013)

equally brain addling.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, I'll never get that minute and a half back before stopping that.  
I could have spent that minute and a half doing things more constructively, like cleaning my toilet.


pixmedic said:


> equally brain addling.


----------



## JohnS. (Nov 9, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Unfortunately, I'll never get that minute and a half back before stopping that.
> I could have spent that minute and a half doing things more constructively, like cleaning my toilet.
> 
> 
> ...



That's what smart phones and tablets are for. Clean your toilet WHILE wasting your time with stupid videos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMPhotography (Nov 9, 2013)

21 seconds for me.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Nov 9, 2013)

I tried to watch it again, but i feels like my brain is oozing out of my ears, Noooooooo.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 9, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> equally brain addling.



That is how every pop song sounded to me before i learned English good.


----------

